# Neuer Monitor für CS GO / 144 hz / nützt mir G-Sync etwas?



## shadie (12. Januar 2017)

*Neuer Monitor für CS GO / 144 hz / nützt mir G-Sync etwas?*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe aktuell den Dell U2515H in Gebrauch und bin damit eigentlich auch äußerst zufrieden.

Ich zocke hauptsächlich CS GO "2. Spiele sind" WOT und Arma und Dayz / und ganz selten mal hin und wieder Toptitel wie BF1.

Meine ersten Versuche mit 144Hz habe ich bereits gemacht.
Habe mir den XL2411Z vor ca. 5-6 Monaten bestellt / ausprobiert aber selbst nach Anpassungen der Farben am Monitor / über die NV Systemsteuerung / sah das Bild einfach nur ******* aus.

- viel zu blasse Farben (was für TN nicht unüblich ist)
- viel zu helle Beleuchtung / dadurch recht schnell kopfschmerzen selbst bei niedrigster Monitorhelligkeit

Was ich jedoch GEIL fand war das Spielgefühl durch die 144hz und die super schnelle Reaktionszeit.
CS Go fühlt sich damit sowas von unglaublich smoother an / denke jeder der einen 144hz daheim hat weiß was ich meine.

Ich habe den Benq jedoch wegen den genannten Problemen zurück gegeben.

Jetzt stellt sich mir nach einem halben Jahr die Frage / gibts was neues?
Eventuell eine gute Alternative zum Benq die einem nicht wie eine Taschenlampe ins Gesicht leuchtet?


Mein System:

I7 4790K
GTX 970

Mein Budget für den Monitor : bis 399 €

Meine Fragen:

Lohnt sich Gsync für meine genannten Spiele?
Laut einem Freund sollte man Gsync ab der maximalen Hz Zahl des Monitors in den FPS begrenzen.
Wären bei CS GO 144 FPS, ich weiß nicht ob ich das so toll finden würde.

Bei BF1 wäre es allerdings sicher sehr schön.
Was meint Ihr?

Meine "Ideen" wären gewesen:

Acer Predator XB241Hbmipr 61 cm Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Oder

BenQ ZOWIE XL2411 60,69 cm e-Sports Monitor grau: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

(hat sich mit der neuen Rev. eventuell etwas getan?





*BenQ ZOWIE XL2411*


----------



## LukasGregor (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für CS GO / 144 hz / nützt mir G-Sync etwas?*

Der Acer ist schon seehr teuer für Full HD @144Hz - da bekommt man ja schon WQHD mit 144Hz: AOC Agon AG241QX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Wenn du auf G-Sync verzichtest...) oder mit G-Sync und 165 Hz: Dell S2417DG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Für noch  bessere Farbdarstellung müsstest du dir vlt. mal einen Monitor mit VA / IPS - Panel ansehen.....

Der Zowie ist nur ein rebrand von Benq.


----------



## shorty1990 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für CS GO / 144 hz / nützt mir G-Sync etwas?*

Also Gsync sorgt ja dafür, dass der Monitor dynamisch anhand der ausgegebenen FPS der GPU seine Bildwiederholungsrate ändert/ändern kann. Gerade bei niedrigen Framerates(30-50FPS glaube ich) verhindert Gsync das Tearing relativ gut. Ich persönlich würde niemals geld für Gsync ausgeben, da:

1. Ich kaufe mir einen 144HZ Monitor doch nicht, um mit ihm auf bsp. 50,40 oder 60 HZ zu spielen.
2. Wenn ich 144HZ einsetze, sollte ich doch auch midnestens 144FPS im Game hinbekommen, was bei den typischen Compettitiven Spielen(CSGO etc.) ja       ohne probleme machbar ist.

Ich spiele aktuell mit 144HZ ohne Gsync und hab CSGO bei 250FPS limitiert.

@LukasGregor:
Ist es denn wirklich sinvoll einen WQHD Monitor mit einer GTX 970 einzusetzen? Habe nur mal von nem Kollegen gehört, das er mit WQHD extreme probleme hatte, bezüglich des benötigten RAM's bei WQHD und den langsam angebundenen 512 MB der GTX 970. Gerade Arma 3 ist ja nicht für seine VRAM sparsamkeit bekannt.


----------



## shadie (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für CS GO / 144 hz / nützt mir G-Sync etwas?*

Danke schon einmal für eure Antworten.

Da ich halt echt selten BF1 spiele denke ich mal kann ich nach euren Antworten auf Gsync sehr gut verzichten.

Der AOC schaut ja von den Daten her richtig lecker aus :-O

Bzgl. 2560x1440 / mit angepassten Settings geht das recht gut muss ich sagen.
Höhere Auflösungen sehen einfach angenehmer aus als DS.

Da wir es mit Gsync ja geklärt haben, welchen Monitor würdet Ihr empfehlen nach folgenden Angaben:

- mindestens 144hz
- 24" reichen locker aus
- Höhenverstellbar ist ein Muss
- 1920x1080 / wenn es im Budget drinnen ist auch gerne 2560x1440
- TN ist ok / IPS wäre wahrscheinlich zu teuer
- Preis 0-399 €

Den AOC finde ich schon mal super, der kommt weit oben auf die Liste


----------



## JoM79 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für CS GO / 144 hz / nützt mir G-Sync etwas?*



shorty1990 schrieb:


> Also Gsync sorgt ja dafür, dass der Monitor dynamisch anhand der ausgegebenen FPS der GPU seine Bildwiederholungsrate ändert/ändern kann. Gerade bei niedrigen Framerates(30-50FPS glaube ich) verhindert Gsync das Tearing relativ gut. Ich persönlich würde niemals geld für Gsync ausgeben, da:
> 
> 1. Ich kaufe mir einen 144HZ Monitor doch nicht, um mit ihm auf bsp. 50,40 oder 60 HZ zu spielen.
> 2. Wenn ich 144HZ einsetze, sollte ich doch auch midnestens 144FPS im Game hinbekommen, was bei den typischen Compettitiven Spielen(CSGO etc.) ja       ohne probleme machbar ist.
> ...


Nicht nur bei 50-60fps verhindert er tearing, sondern auch bei über 100fps.
Man braucht auch keine 144fps um einen Vorteil von 144Hz zu haben.



shadie schrieb:


> Danke schon einmal für eure Antworten.
> Da ich halt echt selten BF1 spiele denke ich mal kann ich nach euren Antworten auf Gsync sehr gut verzichten.
> Der AOC schaut ja von den Daten her richtig lecker aus :-O
> 
> ...


Lies doch einfach mal den Test des AOC bei Prad.
Ist auf jeden Fall kein schlechter Monitor und wäre im Budget.


----------



## Meroveus (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für CS GO / 144 hz / nützt mir G-Sync etwas?*



shorty1990 schrieb:


> 1. Ich kaufe mir einen 144HZ Monitor doch nicht, um mit ihm auf bsp. 50,40 oder 60 HZ zu spielen.



Nun ja man hat halt eine Menge Möglichkeiten damit, vor allem wenn er dazu noch 1440p nativ hat:

- spielen mit Gsync auf 144 Hz mit 144 FPS 
- spielen mit Gsync in 4K/5K im Bereich 40 FPS, ohne Tearing / Ruckeln (bei RotTR klappt das ausgezeichnet) 
- spielen ohne Gsync in 144 Hz mit mehr als 144 FPS


----------



## Rudi-Brudi (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für CS GO / 144 hz / nützt mir G-Sync etwas?*

Ich bin ja eigentlich ein Freund von GSync und möchte es nicht mehr missen, allerdings nennst du hier CS:Go und das spielt man ja meistens mit >200 FPS competitive und da gibt es keinen Monitor, der diese hohe Hertz zahl mit GSync schafft. Wenn du aber auch mit <144 FPS zufrieden bist, gönn es dir. Klar kannst du auch bei einem GSync-Monitor mit >200 FPS spielen, aber das wäre in meinen Augen dann rausgeschmissenes Geld. 

Also den AOC wenn du die höhere Auflösung auch mit ordentlich hohen Frames bedienen kannst.
Den Acer Predator, wenn du gerne GSync nutzen möchtest.


----------



## shadie (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für CS GO / 144 hz / nützt mir G-Sync etwas?*

Hab mir den AOC bestellt, bei Prad wurde er als "Gut" betitelt und die Kunden auf Amazon äußern sich demnach auch positiv, negative Kommentare sind für mich auf Transportschäden zurück zu führen (habe die Bewertungen durchgelesen).

Ich bin mal sehr gespannt ob er mir zusagen wird 

Nein CS zocke ich nicht in 2560x1440 / das wird in 4:3 Stretched 1280x1024 gespielt 

Die 2560x1440 benutze ich aber beim Rest sehr gerne / dayz / WOT / BF1 laufen alle mit hohen / oder angepassten Settings auf der 970.
Ich bin schon lange nicht mehr auf dem Trip, dass alles auf Ultra laufen muss.

Ich melde mich dann mal wenn er am Samstag eingetroffen ist  / vom Dell werde ich mich wenn alles passt schweren Herzens trennen, der passt neben den 27" Acer leider nicht mehr auf den Tisch


----------

